# :( broke my heater and I can't get another one for another 5 days..



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

As the title says, I broke my heater. I accidentally plugged it in with my tank only half full (changing out the aqua scape..) and suddenly it started sizzling and then broken in half. It was a shatter proof one, so there's no glass pieces in the tank or anything BUT I cannot afford another heater until Friday! I'm scared for my fish now.

The only other heater I have is a 50 watt heater for up to a 10 gal tank, I've got a 28 gallon tank with a sponge filter.. plus, the heater hold the temp at 78 (not adjustable) and I've got blue rams in there that will not appreciate the lower temps! I'm scared for my fish.. is there anything else I can do? The house is kept at 75-76 so at least the water shouldn't be getting too cold.. but I don't know what else to do to keep the tank warm other than turn up the heat in my house and it's just too warm to do that!

I'm going to try to get a heater sooner, but I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

If the water is still going to be 75ish I would think the fish would be okay for a short time. I would just try and get a heater when you can(by Friday). When you do get one back in the tank. I would start turning up the heat slowly again till you get it back up to the temp you have been keeping the tank.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Ok, that's good to hear that there's some hope..

Should I do partial water changes with warmer water if it does fall around 75 degrees?

So far, it's been at 78 degrees but it's only been about twenty minutes... I'm hoping it stays at 77-78 degrees though, that's obviously better than 75!

I hope that little heater works to some benefit!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I would think fluctuating temps would be worse for them. So if you need to do a waterchange. I would try and keep the water at the current temps. The sudden shock of hotter water would imo be to much uneeded stress. If that makes sense. You said your house is 75° right? With that temp plus the small heater I wouldn't think it would drop past that temp. I honestly don't know what to say other then try and keep the temp at a steady temp and get the heater as soon as you can.

Best of luck and I hope it works out ok for ya and your fish!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

At night wrap something like a blanket or a couple of thick towels around the tank to provide some insulation. The temp normally lowers during night.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

If your house stays about 75, then the 50w heater should maintain temperature until you can replace it.


----------

